# I wish I had balance and could surf



## cda (Jul 27, 2018)

https://www.usatoday.com/videos/news/world/2018/07/27/watch-surfer-catches-epic-wave/37147145/


----------



## Ace20 (Oct 4, 2018)

Practice makes perfect. I used to have no balance. After spending a month on an Island somewhere in Asia, I had surfing lessons daily, until I learned how to balance on the surfboard and conquer the waves.


----------



## William Clements (Oct 17, 2018)

If you have the will, one day you will definitely learn to balance and be a good surfer


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 18, 2018)

Cape St Francis eat your heart out. I rode Big Wednesday of 67' at Rincon, a day I will never forget on my 9'-1" Bing Karma.


----------

